# Frog I.D.



## UNS33N (Mar 19, 2015)

We have these jumping around the yard at night, can anyone identify from these pictures?









- - - Updated - - -

In Vic


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like_ Limnodynastes sp._ Most likely _L. dumerill_. It doesn't have the toe pads of litoria, and is larger than most of the other Myobatrachidae. Doesn't have the longitudinal stripes of _L. peronii_ and lacks the splotches of _L. tasmaniensis. _It also appears to have obvious tibial glands.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I would agree that it appears to be young specimens of the Eastern Banjo Frog (Pobblebonk) _Limnodynastes dumerilii_. The features mentioned by BrownHash plus the body shape (fairly deep body and slightly blunt snout with solid, moderate length limbs) are typical of Limnodynastes species. It has a mottled belly, so not _L. interioris_. 

An exact geographic location, rather than just state, is often very helpful in determining the identity of species. 

Blue


----------

